# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  reviews - idee

## LePierre

Hab da so eine Idee. Jeder fragt im Produkte-Thread wie Teile sind oder sein koennten etc. Die Fragen treten doppelt und dreifach auf und sind durch etliche Antworten teils sehr unuebersichtlich. Undzwar koennte man doch einen Forenreiter einfuehren. Reviews! Da kann man ein Review zu einem Produkt schreiben und User koennen dazu noch Erfahrungsberichte etc anstellen. Da das Ganze im Forum dann nur unuebersichtlich waere und von Muell zugespammt wird, sollte dafuer dann ein neuer Reiter her ?!

Kenne eine Seite wo es so Etwas gibt, aber hier ist ja aller fast nur ueber Dh, und Sowas gibt es dann doch noch nicht.

Das Ganze koennte ja ueber ein Formular geschehen um die Verwaltung einfacher zu gestalten.

So sucht man nach dem Produkt und hat direkt ein Review und Erfahrungsberichte dazu! Alles auf einen Klick ohne grossartig zu suchen.

Idee gut oder schlecht ? Umsetzung einfach oder doch zu Zeitaufwaendig?

----------


## noox

Die Idee hat sicher was.

Das Problem ist das Trennen zwischen Fakten (Review) und Diskussion. Der erste User schreibt einen Review. Vielleicht noch der 2. Aber der 3. hat schon wieder eine Frage. Damit der Review nicht zugemüllt wird, müsste dann automatisch ein Thread zum Thema mit der Frage erstellt werden. Der 4. User antwortet darauf - was aber wieder nützlich Fakten sind und idealerweise im Review-Bereich stehen sollte.

Optimal wär's, wenn jemand die Arbeit macht, aus Threads die nütrzlichsten Infos zusammenzusuchen und dann in so einen Review-Bereich reinkopiert. Aber ich denke, dass das viel zu aufwändig wird. 

Aber man könnte die Idee schon weiterspinnen. Vielleicht doch einen Review-Bereich, aber die User dazu trainieren, dass Fragen nicht im Review-Bereich erstellt werden, sondern dass man per Link zum Diskussionsthread im normalen Forum kommt. Falls dann im Forum noch weitere interessante Fakten kommen, könnte man die dann in den Review-Bereich rüberkopieren. Wird sicher nicht perfekt, aber unter Umständen besser, als es jetzt ist.

----------


## punkt

Es könnte aber doch moderiert ablaufen. Nur bestimmte User haben das Recht, den Reviewbereich zu bearbeiten. Neue Reviews, Ergänzungen und dergleichen würden dann durch berechtigte User eingefügt und verwaltet.

----------


## Pinzgauner

Das Forum wäre ja schon um ein gutes Stück übersichtlicher wenn jeder konsequent die Groß-/Kleinschreibung verwenden würde! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LePierre

> Das Forum wäre ja schon um ein gutes Stück übersichtlicher wenn jeder konsequent die Groß-/Kleinschreibung verwenden würde!


Extra fuer dich. Schau noch mal nach  :Big Grin:  Ist eine bloede Angewohnheit von mir.

----------


## pAz

> wenn jeder konsequent die Groß-/Kleinschreibung verwenden würde


achwas finde das groß und kleinschreibung ebenso satzzeichen und gramatikalisch richtige sätze immer überbewertet werden is doch ned so schlimm solang man deutsch schreibt oda also ich finds ok oder tust dir da schwer beim lesn  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Groß-/Kleinschreibung ist zum Verständnis eher egal. Wobei ich früher immer korrekt geschrieben hab. Aber seit im Internet das nimmer so tragisch ist, schreib ich total oft eine falsche Groß- und Kleinschreibung  :Frown: 

Ohne Satzzeichen sind viele Sätze nicht veständlich. Als Leser muss man dann häufig drei Mal drüberlesen und dann reininterpretieren, was der da wohl gemeint hat.

----------


## LePierre

True! Aber er hat Recht. Dadurch verlernt man das regelrecht  :Big Grin:  Werde nun verstaerkt darauf achten. Bevor es zur Sprache hier kommt - ich habe keine Umlaute auf der Tastatur, muss deswegen ae ue oe machen :P

----------


## pAz

stimmt.
oft schreib ich sogar bei der D-schularbeit anfangs alles klein, u. statt und, vl. statt vielleicht, usw.  :Wink:

----------


## noox

du schreibst zuviele SMS  :Big Grin:

----------


## pAz

stimmt,die abkürzungen werden von dort kommen.
groß und klein is mir aber auch am PC zu mühsam  :Big Grin:

----------


## LePierre

Gross und Klein stoert mich kein Stueck. Bei den Satzzeichen sieht es da schon Anders aus.

Aber am allerschlimmsten wird es wenn die Leute Anfangen mit ihrem Dialekt zu schreiben  :Smash PC:

----------


## klamsi

> Gross und Klein stoert mich kein Stueck. Bei den Satzzeichen sieht es da schon Anders aus.


Vielleicht könnte man das ganze ja so programmieren, dass mindestens ein Satzzeichen notwendig ist um einen Post erstellen zu können.  :Smile: 




> Aber am allerschlimmsten wird es wenn die Leute Anfangen mit ihrem Dialekt zu schreiben


Kultur muss sein!  :Wink:

----------


## georg

> Aber am allerschlimmsten wird es wenn die Leute Anfangen mit ihrem Dialekt zu schreiben


 Das ist meist besser lesbarer als die komische Sprache von Leuten die nicht wissen was sie wollen, nicht wissen wie sie das formulieren sollen, die Hälfte vom kümmerlichen Rest dann beim Weg vom Gehirn zu den Fingern vergessen wird, Grammatik und Rechtschreibung wird nicht einmal in den Grundzügen angewandt und dann wird verärgert reagiert wenn man sich erdreistet und nachfrägt was da wohl gemeint war.  :Lol:

----------


## Poison :)

> Gross und Klein stoert mich kein Stueck. Bei den Satzzeichen sieht es da schon Anders aus.
> 
> Aber am allerschlimmsten wird es wenn die Leute Anfangen mit ihrem Dialekt zu schreiben




stoats di wirkli wen ma im dialekt schreibt?
eigentlich standard wenn ma ned grod in am preissn forum is 

groß und kleinschreibung is ma voi wuascht
satzzeichn san oba scho wichtig, dass mas gscheid lesn kon

 :Lol:

----------


## 4x_racer

> stimmt.
> oft schreib ich sogar bei der D-schularbeit anfangs alles klein, u. statt und, vl. statt vielleicht, usw.


haha wie geil, hab heute d-sa ghobt, hab unbewusst einige unds und vielleichts abgekürzt, hab's erst später beim durchlesen bemerkt  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:

----------


## DirtMerchant

hhmmm um wos was eigentlich gonga in dem fred?????

----------


## Poison :)

lesen bildet  :Lol:  
faule sa*   :Smile:

----------


## LePierre

um meine idee gings  :Big Grin:  aber wohl alles ins offtopic gewandert :P

aber die idee ist sowieso abheharkt bzw vorgemerkt. mal sehen was draus wird

----------

